# Rubik's cube tutorial (less than 10 minutes). Easy and fast.



## Deleted member 29182 (Aug 31, 2015)

Tutorial on how to solve a Rubiks cube that takes less than 10 minutes. The tutorial is easy and fast

The tutorial is in spanish, but you can put english subtitles.






I hope you like it


----------

